# MTB Brille- Wechsel- oder Selbsttönend?



## americo (22. Februar 2013)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen MTB/Radbrille und am Überlegen, ob ich mir eine mit Wechselgläsern oder selbsttönend kaufen soll.

Vorzugsweise habe ich da bei Letzterer an die Alpina Twist Four VL+ gedacht.
Kostet ca. 60 Euro inkl. Varioflex+ Gläsern.
Hat jemand evtl. Erfahrung grade speziell mit dieser Brille bzw. diesen Gläsern?

Viel günstiger wird man an eine entsprechend gute Brille (egal ob mit oder ohne Wechselgläser) wohl auch kaum kommen.


----------



## unkreativ (22. Februar 2013)

Ich habe beides. Im Winter packe ich die Orangenen Wechselgläser in die Fassung, im Sommer die Selbsttönenden...

Deine Brillen kenne ich nicht, ich fahre mit SwissEye sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (22. Februar 2013)

Hallo

ich hab die Alpina Twist Four VL+ jetzt seit c.a 2 jahren eine super brille und man muß nicht mit wechsel gläsern arbeiten was absolut lästig ist beim mtb fahren.

lg herbert


----------



## heizer1980 (22. Februar 2013)

Fahre im Winter mit einer alten Brille mit Wechselgläsern. Durch den ganzen Matsch und Dreck im Winter sind die Gläser schnell mal zerkratzt. Wenn sie zu sehr mitgenommen sind, kann man neue Gläser rin machen oder die Brille gegen eine billige ersetzten.
Die selbststönende Brille nutze ich nur im Sommer, die ist mir einfach zu schade um sie durch den Dreck zu ziehen. Ich verliere immer schnell den Spass an Brillen und Uhren die verkratzt sind.


----------



## Agil (22. Februar 2013)

@herbert2010

Ich hätte ne Frage zur Alpina. Sehe ich das richtig, dass es Modelle mit zwei verschiedene Gläser gibt? Entweder klar, oder orange? Klar beide tönen ab, aber die orangene eben mehr.

cu


----------



## palmilein (22. Februar 2013)

Servus americo,

welche Gläser besser für dich sind, hängt von deinem Fahrstil Einsatzzweck und Einsatzorten ab. 
Selbsttönende Gläser (Fachbegriff: phototrop) färben sich, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen, immer aufgrund der UV-Licht-Menge und Temperatur ein.
Dabei gilt: 

*Um so kälter* die Umgebungstemperatur, *desto schneller tönen* sich die Gläser ein.
*Um so kälter* die Umgebungstemperatur, *desto dunkler* werden die Gläser überhaupt. 
*-> Umkehrschluss:* Um so kälter die Umgebungstemeperatur ist, um so länger brauchen die Gläser um aufzuhellen.

*Um so mehr UV-Licht* vorhanden ist, *um so dunkler* werden die Gläser.
*Um so mehr UV-Licht* vorhanden ist, *um so schneller* werden die Gläser *dunkel*.


Konkretes Beispiel:
Du bist bei einem Alpen-X unterwegs und es liegt Schnee (Reflektiert 80% des UV-Lichts), die Temperatur beträgt 10°C und die Höhenlage ist um die 2000m (höherer UV-Anteil). 
Die Gläser werden sich dunkler eintönen, als bei prallem Sonnenschein und 35° am Strand. 
Dabei darf man nicht vergessen, dass die Wolkenlage und damit das sichtbare Licht eine untergeordnete Rolle spielen, denn UV-Licht durchdringt auch die Wolken und entsprechend werden sich die Gläser auch bei bedecktem Himmel eintönen, je nach Temperatur und Höhenlage.

Da sind jetzt alles Punkte die den "Hobby-Fahrer" oft weniger interessieren, aber bei ambitionierten Bikern sollte das eben unbedingt klar sein. Es gilt bei Sportbrillen daher der Leitsatz: *"So hell wie möglich, so dunkel wie nötig". *
Es gibt Fahrer, die stören sich vorallem an der Geschwindigkeit der Aufhellung der selbsttönenden Gläser. 

Grundsätzlich ist unsere Regenbogenhaut (Iris) ja dafür da, sich auf unterschiedliche Lichtbedingungen einzustellen. Die Reaktion auf zu viel Licht ist wesentlich schneller (Pupille schließt sich), als auf zu wenig Licht (Pupille öffnet sich). Das gilt auch für die Rezeptoren auf der Netzhaut. Daher dauert es in dunklen Räumen auch immer länger "etwas zu sehen" als andersrum 


Übrigens wäre an dieser Stelle noch wichtig, ob du die orangenen oder grauen Gläser nimmst, denn beide haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile


----------



## herbert2010 (22. Februar 2013)

Agil schrieb:


> @_herbert2010_
> 
> Ich hätte ne Frage zur Alpina. Sehe ich das richtig, dass es Modelle mit zwei verschiedene Gläser gibt? Entweder klar, oder orange? Klar beide tönen ab, aber die orangene eben mehr.
> 
> cu


 
ja ich hab die klaren (grauen) ne orange brille hab ich von uvex aber die verwende ich garnicht mehr hat sich mein sohn unter den nagel gerissen

und zum thema zu dunkel also ich hatte damit noch keine probleme war mir immer hell genug das ist alerdings mein persöhnliches empfinden.


----------



## flametop (24. Februar 2013)

Es kommt mmn auch stark darauf an wo man fährt. Fährt man hauptsächlich in offenen Gebieten bieten sich selbsttönende scheiben an. Fährt man vorzugsweise im Wald eher nicht.


----------



## herbert2010 (24. Februar 2013)

flametop schrieb:


> Es kommt mmn auch stark darauf an wo man fährt. Fährt man hauptsächlich in offenen Gebieten bieten sich selbsttönende scheiben an. Fährt man vorzugsweise im Wald eher nicht.


 

ich fahre hauptsächlich im wald genau deswegen hab ich selbst tönende da ich ja nicht bei jedem lichtwechsel stehen bleiben will.

grad auf offenen strecken braucht man das nicht sonnenbrille und fertig 

lg


----------



## flametop (24. Februar 2013)

Für den Lichtwechsel durch Wolken o.ä. in offenem Gelände reicht mir die Anpassung selbsttönender Scheiben. Im Wald funktioniert das mmn nicht so gut bzw. viel zu langsam und es hellt auch nicht genug auf. Wenn ich z.B. schnell aus einem hellen in ein dunkles Waldstück fahre, sehe ich kaum etwas, da viel zu dunkel. Daher bevorzuge ich orangene/braune Gläser im Wald. Meine Erfahrung hierbei bezieht sich auf Oakley photochromic Gläser.


----------



## herbert2010 (24. Februar 2013)

o.k naja ich fahre alpina und mir reicht es auch von der geschwindikeit aber ich denke das kann man nur selber rausfinden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## americo (24. Februar 2013)

danke für die teilweise recht interessanten antworten.

soweit ich das sehe hat die o.g. Alpina ein paar klare/dunkle selbsttönende gläser, eine auswahlmöglichkeit gibts da nicht.
wobei diese gläser wohl alle normalen lichtverhältnisse abdecken, die orangen eignen sich laut Alpina eher für diffuse lichtverhältnisse, für nebel, regen, dämmerung.

Mir persönlich wären grundsätzlich selbsttönende gläser deutlich sympathischer als wechselgläser.
der teilweise leidige, fummelige glaswechsel entfällt, die gefahr, dass sich ein glas selbständig macht entfällt, die frage nehm ich die oder die anderen gläser erübrigt sich.
Ausserdem sind die preise praktisch beinahe gleich, egal ob selbstönung oder wechselgläser.

interessant wäre, ob's da wirklich "enorme" unterschiede gibt was die tönung betrifft, bzw. die geschwindigkeit mit der diese tönung von statten geht.

aber was wirklich negatives hab ich über die alpina nirgends gefunden, insofern werd ich sie wohl einfach mal bestellen.

bisher fahre ich seit ewigkeiten mit meiner oakley m-frame mit der ich v.a. wegen des überragenden service sehr zufrieden war.
ich hab da blau verspiegelte, relativ dunkle gläser, evtl. nich ideal zum biken im wald, wobei ich ganz gut damit zurechkomme.
jetzt hat der 2. rahmen leider einen kleinen riß, das wechselgestell kostet mehr als die alpina- insofern...


----------



## Hacky 2003 (25. Februar 2013)

Hallo Forengemeinde
Will mich hier mal anhängen,und zwar bin ich mir nicht sicher welche der folgenden Alpina Brillen besser zum mountainbken besser geeignet ist
Alpina Twist Four VL+ oder die Alpina Twist Four 2.0 VL+ ich wüsste gerne ob besser ist eine mit kpl.Rahmen zunehmen oder ist es eigentlich egal, die Alpina Twist Four VL+ wäre halt etwas günstiger vom abdunkeln sind ja bede gleich.Für euere Hilfe schonmal besten Dank.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## palmilein (25. Februar 2013)

Servus Hacky 2003,

hatte das Modell nie in der Hand oder ausprobiert, aber es giibt speziell wegen dem Mountainbiken die "Theorie", dass bei einem Sturz ein Halbrahmenmodell (unten offen) sich in die Wangen "schneiden" könnte. Hab allerdings noch nie einen Kunden oder Bekannten oder von irgendenjemanden aus dem Umfeld gehört, dass sowas mal passiert ist. 

Ansonsten gilt: um so geschlossener ein Modell, um so weniger gut ist die Belüftung -> beschlägt eher.


----------



## americo (26. Februar 2013)

Das mit dem Halbrahmenmodellen und Stürzen hab ich auch schonmal irgendwo gelesen, kommt halt wahrscheinlich auch drauf an wie "sturzgefährdet" man fährt.

Mir gefallen die Rahmenmodelle in erster Linie optisch weniger und auch das mit der Lüftung ist gut nachvollziehbar.

Wobei es preislich mit etwas Suche auch schon egal ist ob mit 2.0 oder ohne.

Lediglich die "Shield" ist kaum oder gar nicht günstiger zu bekommen, da wär eben die Scheibe noch etwas größer.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (26. Februar 2013)

Ich hab ne Uvex mit Variogläsern, mit der ich top zufrieden bin. Als Grundfarbe hab ich grau, d.h. hell farblos und wird dann dunkelgrau. Mein Mann fährt gelbe Gläser, auch die werden bein UV-Licht dunkler, sind aber ohne UV-Licht nicht so hell wie die klaren Gläser. Also für Nacht und Dämmerung eher weniger geeignet. Ich möchte keine Wechselgläser mehr. Die Alpina ist sicher ne gute Wahl, mir persönlich passt Uvex besser. Bei einer älteren Alpina sind mir die Bügel relativ schnell ausgeleiert, sodass die ewig gerutscht ist, was dann genervt hat. Naja, ist halt jetzt meine Winterdreckbrille


----------



## Hacky 2003 (26. Februar 2013)

Hallo Pfadfinderin
Würdest du mir den Typ der Uvex verraten,würde sie mir gerne mal anschauen.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (26. Februar 2013)

Hallo

ich hatte zwischendurch auch diese  uvex sgl 202  hat mir aber von der pasform nicht so zugesagt ich hab sie dan als winter brille verwendet bis ich sie verloren habe  die fuktion ist gleich mit der alpina.

lg herbert


----------



## palmilein (26. Februar 2013)

UVEX und Alpina sind seit 2009 eh vom gleichen Hersteller (Rodenstock)


----------



## Stressi25 (27. Februar 2013)

Ich streu mal eine Alternative ein: Rudy Projekt Modell: Magster mit Selbstönung.
Bin mit ihr sehr zufrieden und hatte vorher die Alpina Twist Four VL+ die ich ersetzt habe da sie immer bei mir angelaufen ist, ansonsten war ich aber auch mit ihr zufrieden.


----------



## americo (27. Februar 2013)

ich weis ja nicht in welcher preisklasse die RP liegt- kurzes googeln- 160euro?
die alpina kostet ca. 100 euro weniger.
ob die RP da wirklich eine alternative ist?


----------



## Sportoptiker (28. Februar 2013)

americo schrieb:


> ich weis ja nicht in welcher preisklasse die RP liegt- kurzes googeln- 160euro?
> die alpina kostet ca. 100 euro weniger.
> ob die RP da wirklich eine alternative ist?


 da hilft nur anschauen und mal aufsetzen und dann vergleichen. die rp ist hochwertig verarbeitet und ihren preis wert. die uvex ist eine preisgünstige alternative.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (2. März 2013)

Hacky 2003 schrieb:


> Hallo Pfadfinderin
> Würdest du mir den Typ der Uvex verraten,würde sie mir gerne mal anschauen.
> Gruß Hacky



Uvex Active Vario (ist bei Uvex allerdings unter Running geführt, sitzt aber trotzdem gut )


----------



## Hacky 2003 (2. März 2013)

Hallo Pfadfinderin
Danke für deine Antwort habe sie mir im Netz mal angesehen, ist eine interresante Alternative zur Alpina,werde  mir mal  beide im Laden anprobieren,und dann entscheiden. @Stressi25 Die RP-Magster ist definitiv zu teuer.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## Pfadfinderin (2. März 2013)

Die Uvex gibt´s bei Chainreactioncycles gerade für 63,xx EUR


----------



## Hacky 2003 (2. März 2013)

Hallo Pfadfinderin
Danke für den Tip,eine Frage noch, haben  die Sillicium Farbene und die Black Matte die klaren also hellen Gläser ich finde die Farben etwas verfälscht.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. März 2013)

Ich hab die Silicium und die hat helle Gläser, die gehen auch in der Dämmerung gut. Im Hochgebirge werden sie richtig dunkel! Nachdem die Black ja dieselben Gläser drin hat... Über die orangen kann ich halt nix sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hacky 2003 (3. März 2013)

Hallo Pfadfinderin
Eine Frage hätte ich noch an Dich, ich habe mir mal Kundenrezensionen von Amazon zu dieser Brille angesehen,da kam vereinzelt als Kritikpunkt die Brille würde sehr leicht von der Nase rutschen da sie keine gummierte Bügel hat, kannst du mir etwas dazu sagen oder bestätigen, ich fahre schon mal ruppige Trails, nicht zu brutal aber es schüttelt mich ab und zu doch ganz schön durch.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## Sportoptiker (4. März 2013)

hallo hacky, da hilft oft nur ein sportband. sofern die anpassung der bügel keine verbesserung bringt.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. März 2013)

Die Uvex sitzt bei mir super, da verrutscht nichts, im Gegensatz zu Alpina-Brillen. Aber das hängt evtl. von der individuellen Nasenform oder so ab, da hilft nur probieren. Ich fahr eigentlich schon auch ganz gern etwas anspruchsvollere Trails und lasse es auf Schotter ordentlich laufen.
Was mich bei der Alpina am meisten genervt hat war, dass mir schon nach paar Metern dann die Sonne von oben reingeschienen hat, das ist auch beim Bergauffahren extrem nervig. Man will ja nicht alle 100m die Hand vom Lenker nehmen und die Brille wieder zurechtrücken.


----------



## Gr1zzly (4. März 2013)

Hm will mir demnächst eine Bike Brille kaufen, tendiere momentan zwischen Gloryfy Sportbrille G3 KINI Red Bull, schwarz oder Alpina Radbrille Tri-Scray, schwarz

Fahre eigentlich öfters im Wald oder an Landstraße entlang, und halt jeden Morgen zu Arbeit in die City hinein. 

Momentan hab ich so eine Billig Wechselglässer Brille glaub von "ALDI" 

Oder habt ihr bessere Empfehlungen? 

Preislich bin ich bereit maximal 130 auszugeben

MFG


----------



## herbert2010 (4. März 2013)

eggal ob dunkel oder hell ich bin immer zufriden mit der Alpina Sportbrille Twist Four VL

lg


----------



## duc-mo (6. März 2013)

Ich hab ne selbsttönende Brille mit Sehstärke als "Ersatzbrille" für jeden Tag. Im Alltag taugen die selbsttönenden Gläser ganz gut und das System ist recht konfortabel und außer fürs Autofahren absolut tauglich. Beim Biken muss man ebenfalls perfekt sehen können und wenn man von einer gleißend hellen Wiese in nen dunklen Wald einbiegt und erst mal 5min warten muss bis die Abdunklung paßt, kann man besser gleich die Gläser wechseln. Selbst wenn meine Brille bezüglich Luftströmung und Gestellmaterial fürs Biken taugen würde, würde ich sie nicht dafür hernehmen!!!

Ich fahre zu 90% mit orangen Gläsern. Aus meiner Erfahrung bieten diese bei Sonnenschein eine ausreichende Abdunklung und im Schatten bzw. in der Dämmerung wirken sie sogar kontraststeigernd. Erst wenn es wirklich gleißend hell ist wechsel ich auf "normal" dunkle Gläser.

Welches Gestell und welcher Hersteller paßt muss jeder selbst wissen, ich würde da nicht zu viel auf Resonanzen hören denn jeder Kopf, jede Nase, jedes Ohr und die grundsätzlichen Proportionen sind immer unterschiedlich. Bei Sportbrillen hab ich sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Adidas gemacht, aber da ich Clips mit Sehstärke brauche ist die Auswahl natürlich auch kleiner als für Otto Normalo. Knapp über 100 sollte man auf jeden Fall einplanen, wenn man etwas mit Wechselgläsern, verstellbaren Bügeln und Nasenflügeln will. Alles was günstiger ist hat aus meiner Erfahrung irgendwo nen Haken! Ansonsten... Brillen kauft man im Fachgeschäft und das ist kein Sportgeschäft...


----------



## Hacky 2003 (6. März 2013)

duc-mo;10378651
 Ansonsten... Brillen kauft man im Fachgeschäft und das ist kein Sportgeschäft... ;)[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gebe dir im sofern recht dass wenn man Gläser mit Sehstärke braucht dann sollte man in ein Fachgeschäft(Optiker) gehen, aber für eine Sportbrille egal ob zum Biken oder Laufen brauchts kein Optiker da reicht ein Sportgeschäft,ob mir eine Brille passt oder nicht merke ich selbst,wenn man sich natürlich eine Brille aussuchtl bei der man die Bügel anpassen muss dann ist auch der Optiker das bessere Geschäft.
> Gruß Hacky


----------



## tian13 (10. März 2013)

Hallo. Ich bin ganz neu hier und interessiere mich auch für Sportbrillen mit selbsttönenden Gläsern. Habe mir die Augen lasern lassen und bin seitdem sehr lichtempfindlich, sodass ich eigentlich fast immer eine Sonnenbrille tragen muss sobald die Sonne auch nur etwas zu sehen ist oder Schnee liegt.
Das bedeutet, ich brauche eine Brille die sich universell einsetzen lässt, sowohl zum Fahrrad fahren, zum wandern, als auch im normalen Alltag. Wichtig ist mir, dass oben über den Rand möglichst keine Sonne an die Augen kommt, es muss also definitiv eine Sportbrille sein. Habt ihr Ideen welche da halbwegs Alltagstauglich sind und eher wie eine normale Sonnenbrille wirken? Die von Oakley finde ich leider alle sehr klobig. Rudy Project hat ein paar weniger klobige im Angebot, meine "Traumbrille" habe ich da aber nicht gefunden. Was gibt es noch für Hersteller im mittleren bis oberen Preissegment?


----------



## palmilein (10. März 2013)

Servus tian,
Auswahl gibt es so einiges im mittleren und oberen Preissegment, was oftmals gleichbedeutend mit Qualität einhergeht, aber ob  sie dir gefallen und auch auf die Nase passen, steht unter einem ganz anderen Stern.
Der Augenoptiker deines Vertrauens mit Sportbrillen isst die beste Adresse in puncto Beratung, Qualität und Auswahl. 

Letztendlich musst du auch selbst ausprobieren, welche dir am besten gefallen und dann ist der Name der Brille letztendlich vollkommen wurscht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## americo (11. März 2013)

> Ansonsten... Brillen kauft man im Fachgeschäft und das ist kein Sportgeschäft...



naja...das kann man so oder so sehn...

ich habe vor einigen Jahren meine etwa 5-6 jahre alte Oakley m-frame wg. eines angeknacksten Rahmens zum Zweirad Stadler gebracht.
Die haben die Brille ohne jegliche Fragen eingeschickt und 2 Wochen später hatte ich einen neuen Rahmen- neues Modell (Kulanz).
Ca. 4 Jahre später hatte auch dieser Rahmen einen kleinen Riss.
Ins Brillenfachgesachäft vor Ort- nach ewiger Diskussion- Brille eingeschickt, nach 2 Wochen musste ich einen neuen Rahmen bezahlen (die schriftliche Stellungnahme von Oakley konnte, bzw. wollte man mir nicht zeigen).
Der Brillenfachverkäufer "baute" mir noch die Scheibe in den Rahmen.
Ich ging nach Hause, stieg auf's Rad und wollte grade losfahren, da fiel mir die Scheibe raus auf den Boden und hatte dummerweise einen ziemlichen Kratzer.
Ich also zurück zum Brillenfachgeschäft und die Aktion erklärt.
Die Reaktion war- selber schuld, sie haben mich mehr oder weniger rausgeschmissen, was auch irgendwie gut war, sonst hätte ich jemandem dort den Kragen umgedreht...

Ich hab mir übrigends jetzt mal interessehalber die aktuelle Lidl Radbrille- "Variante- M-Frame", gekauft.
Ganz witzig das Teil für knapp 6 Euro. Nur hinter den Scheibenwechselmechanismus bin ich auf die Schnelle noch nicht gestiegen.


----------



## tian13 (11. März 2013)

Danke. Im Internet gibt es aber doch deutlich mehr Auswahl als beim Händler um die Ecke, zumal der nächstgrößere mal eben 60km entfernt ist. Da würde ich doch lieber eine Vorabauswahl treffen und dann gucken ob der die überhaupt da hat, damit ich nicht komplett umsonst hinfahre.


----------



## Hacky 2003 (11. März 2013)

Hallo tian13
 Da hast du recht im Internet gibt es eine große Auswahl,aber von der ganzen großen Auswahl hast du nichts wenn du dir 5 Brillen kaufst und keine passt oder gefällt dir wenn sie kommt,ich bin auch ein paar Fahrradläden abgeklappert und brauchte keine Beratung sondern habe mir die Brillen nur anprobiert ,so dass ich jetzt kein schlechtes gewissen habe sie mir im Internet zubestellen weil sie bei den Händlern einfach zuteuer sind, ich habe mich mich jetzt für die Alpina Twist Four VL+ entschieden passt mir am besten, wollte unbedingt die Uvex aktive vario aber die passt mir leider nicht. Du siehst es ist gar nicht so leicht die passende Brille zufinden, ich sehe gerade du suchst in einem anderen Preissegment aber anschauen kannst du dir die beiden ja mal.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## tian13 (11. März 2013)

Ich bin nicht scharf drauf viel Geld auszugeben, nur hat die Vergangenheit mich gelehrt lieber einmal etwas mehr zu zahlen als dann ständig Ärger damit zu haben.
Schlecht sieht die Alpina Twist Four VL+ auch nicht aus, aber die Form gefällt mir zumindest am Bildschirm nicht. Ich suche eher etwas was oben mehr "gerade" läuft und nicht ganz so tief runter geht.


----------



## duc-mo (11. März 2013)

americo schrieb:


> naja...das kann man so oder so sehn...



Jetzt mal im Ernst. Du gehst mit einer 10Jahre alten Brille in ein Brillengeschäft bei dem du diese Brille und vermutlich auch noch keine andere gekauft hast und erwartest, das die sich um das Einschicken kümmern und dir nen tollen Service bieten??? Das ist echt das Letzte Fachgeschäft...


----------



## americo (12. März 2013)

hi duc-mo,
du hast natürlich nicht so ganz unrecht mit deiner kritik an mir, trotzdem:

ein zweiradhändler (bei dem ich mir die brille übrigends nicht gekauft habe, war ein urlaubskauf in den usa) hat zusammen mit oakley für einen ca. 6 jahre alten rahmen perfekten service geboten, ein oakley- und brillenfachhändler für einen 4 jahre alten rahmen einen miserablen kundenservice.
dass ich den ersatzrahmen bezahlen musste, ok. da hatte ich beim ersten mal sicher glück und einen guten händler.

dass man in einem optikerfachgeschäft aber nicht in der lage ist eine scheibe ordnungsgemäß einzubauen und ich nach 15 minuten mit einer verkratzten brille dastehe...

übrigends: jeder (fach)händler nimmt gerne kunden, die z.b. am ort auf urlaub sind, auf dienstreise, von weiter weg zum shoppen kommen etc.
da hat mich noch nie einer drauf hingewiesen, dass ich eine reklamation nur bei ihm machen kann und besser bei einem händler bei mir vor ort kaufen soll;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hacky 2003 (12. März 2013)

tian13 schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht scharf drauf viel Geld auszugeben, nur hat die Vergangenheit mich gelehrt lieber einmal etwas mehr zu zahlen als dann ständig Ärger damit zu haben.
> Schlecht sieht die Alpina Twist Four VL+ auch nicht aus, aber die Form gefällt mir zumindest am Bildschirm nicht. Ich suche eher etwas was oben mehr "gerade" läuft und nicht ganz so tief runter geht.



Hallo titan
Ich bin der Meinung wenn eine Brille gerade ist dann kann,die Sonne leicht seitlich von oben einfallen und einen blenden da dein Gesicht (Kopf) auch auch gewölbt ist,aber die Passorm und den Style muss jeder für sich entscheiden,ich hätte auch lieber die Uvex aktive vario genommen,aber wenns nicht passt dann passt halt nicht.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## Sportoptiker (19. März 2013)

americo schrieb:


> naja...das kann man so oder so sehn...
> 
> ich habe vor einigen Jahren meine etwa 5-6 jahre alte Oakley m-frame wg. eines angeknacksten Rahmens zum Zweirad Stadler gebracht.
> ...und 2 Wochen später hatte ich einen neuen Rahmen- neues Modell (Kulanz).
> ...


 
Na, was erwartest Du? Bei der ersten Varianten hattest Du vielleicht Glück. Oakley ist so ziemlich der mieseste Vertrieb in Sachen Brillen. Alles muss eingeschickt werden und zum Teil kommen die Teile berechnet ohne Stellungnahme zurück. Teilweise schicken sie Tauschmodelle ohne Berechnung. Da hat kein Händler Einfluss. Im wesentlichen gilt, 2 Jahre Garantie und darüber hinaus ist alles anderes Kulanz, wenn es nix kostet. Das Dir der Optiker das Glas nicht richtig einbaute, können wir hier nicht nachvollziehen, kann sein oder nicht. So einfach fällt ein Glas nicht raus und wenn es so ist, merkt man es eigentlich schon beim aufsetzen. Gerade bei dem von Dir beschriebenen Modell.


----------



## americo (19. März 2013)

als optiker sehr löblich einem kollegen zu hilfe zu kommen, dennoch...

was ich erwarte habe ich ja bereits zweimal geschrieben, also speziell für dich zum 3.

dass ein optiker in der lage ist eine scheibe in eine brille so einzusetzen, dass sie richtig hält und aus.
dass ich beim ersten rahmentausch glück hatte ist klar, bei stadler war man da sehr kulant und hilfreich.

dass oakley bei einer reklamation eines kunden ohne jeglichen kommentar kostenpflichtig einen neuen rahmen schickt kann ich wiederum nicht nachvollziehen, aber egal.

möchtest du mir jetzt im ernst unterstellen, dass ich nach 6 jahren mit der oakley nicht in der lage war die brille richtig aufzusetzen, oder dass ich aus dem laden gegangen bin und die scheibe aus dem rahmen gerissen und auf den boden geworfen habe?
ich hab die brille aufgesetzt, die scheibe ist rausgefallen und schluss. 
was du nachvollziehen kannst und was nicht ist deine sache.

ich schreibe hier niemandem vor seine sportbrille nicht beim optiker zu kaufen, ich würd es nicht mehr machen und würde es auch niemandem empfehlen.
die auswahl bei fahrradhändlern an speziellen fahrradbrillen ist meist größer, die angebote häufig günstiger.
so macht halt jeder seine eigenen erfahrungen...


----------



## Bench (19. März 2013)

Man muss immer alle möglichen Brillenmarken durchprobieren, wie sie auf den eigenen Kopf passen. Mir passen zB Alpina und Adidas überhaupt nicht auf den Kopf.

Ich kann die Uvex SGL202 sehr empfehlen. Die passt auf meinen Kopf wunderbar, ist relativ preisgünstig, leicht, die photochromatischen Gläser sind super und die Antibeschlagschicht innen funktioniert wunderbar und ist nur leider zum putzen sehr rau.


----------



## palmilein (19. März 2013)

Bench schrieb:


> ...und die Antibeschlagschicht innen funktioniert wunderbar und ist nur leider zum putzen sehr rau.


Leider schließt das eine, das andere aus. 
Anti-Fog und Hydrophob (Wasser-/ und Schmutzabweisend) sind zwei vollkommen gegensätzliche, physikalische Anforderungen an eine Glasoberfläche. Daher wird bei den hochwertigen Sportbrillen oftmals die Vorderfläche hydrophob gestaltet und die Rückfläche erhält die Anti-Fog-Beschichtung.


----------



## Bench (19. März 2013)

von der Außenbeschichtung hab ich auch nix geschrieben, oder?

Aber auch die ist bei der Uvex gut, sehr glatt und leicht zu reinigen.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (19. März 2013)

flametop schrieb:


> Es kommt mmn auch stark darauf an wo man fährt. Fährt man hauptsächlich in offenen Gebieten bieten sich selbsttönende scheiben an. Fährt man vorzugsweise im Wald eher nicht.



Die Erfahrung hab ich auch mit den Vario-Gläsern der Skibrille gemacht. Sobald es schnell wechselnde Lichtverhältnisse gibt, ist das System überfordert. Aber meine Uvex Sioux Super Pro macht eh nur von S1 bis S2, von daher gehts eigentlich noch...


----------



## palmilein (19. März 2013)

Bench schrieb:


> von der Außenbeschichtung hab ich auch nix geschrieben, oder?


Nö, haste nicht. Hab auch nur ausgeholt und versucht zu erklären, warum von dir beschrieben die Innenseite rau ist.


----------



## FloImSchnee (20. März 2013)

Selbsttönende Brille von Specialized oder Julbo -- absolut großartig, immer die richtige Brille am Kopf. 

Hab mittlerweile sogar eine Skibrille von Julbo mit Zebra-Glas, passt von Nebel bis Gletschersonne.


Ergänzung: ich hatte auch mal eine selbsttönende von Alpina, deren Glas war aber lächerlich. Es hat sich von orange auf rot verfärbt, aber immer noch gleich viel Licht durchgelassen. 
Möglich, dass sie mittlerweile brauchbare Gläser verbauen.


----------



## Lori77 (20. März 2013)

Hab mir letztes Jahr eine Brille von Tifosi mit Fototec-Gläser gegönnt.
Ist eine sehr stabile und robuste Brille.
Genau so was hab ich damals gesucht,aber nicht billig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daMaXl (22. März 2013)

Ich hab die Julbo Race Zebra bin mit denn selbsttönenden Gläsern vollkommen zufrieden und kann die Brille nur empfehlen.


----------



## Hacky 2003 (22. März 2013)

Hallo
Ich habe mir jetzt die Alpina Twist Four VL+ gegönnt ,ist halt eine  andere Preisklasse wie die Jubilos.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. März 2013)

Hacky 2003 schrieb:


> wollte unbedingt die Uvex aktive vario aber die passt mir leider nicht....



Da ich letzte Woche beim Optiker ne Brille abgeholt habe, habe ich mal meine Uvex mitgenommen und wg. anpassen gefragt. Die Bügel kann man nicht biegen, man müsste die ganze Brille erwärmen und dann versuchen, sie nachzubiegen. Ich wollte das natürlich nicht, denn 1. passt sie ja gut und 2. hätte ich Angst, dass zuviel Spannung in die Brille kommt und dann die Gläser kaputtgehen.
Also bei der Uvex, entweder sie passt, oder die Finger davon lassen. Von daher war für dich, Hacky, die Alpina sicher die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Hacky 2003 (22. März 2013)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Da ich letzte Woche beim Optiker ne Brille abgeholt habe, habe ich mal meine Uvex mitgenommen und wg. anpassen gefragt. Die Bügel kann man nicht biegen, man müsste die ganze Brille erwärmen und dann versuchen, sie nachzubiegen. Ich wollte das natürlich nicht, denn 1. passt sie ja gut und 2. hätte ich Angst, dass zuviel Spannung in die Brille kommt und dann die Gläser kaputtgehen.
> Also bei der Uvex, entweder sie passt, oder die Finger davon lassen. Von daher war für dich, Hacky, die Alpina sicher die bessere Wahl.



Hallo Pfadfinderin
Danke für deine Einschätzung, da bin aber froh dass ich die Uvex nicht bei CRC gekauft habe, auf den Stress einer Zurückabwicklung hätte ich keine Lust, Fazit alles richtig gemacht.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## americo (22. März 2013)

palmilein hat ja in einem vorigem post geschrieben, dass alpina und uvex gläser vom selben hersteller stammen (rodenstock).
inwiefern sich jetzt die qualität der gläser z.b. der twist four und der sgl 202 unterscheiden weis ich nicht.
beider sind photochromatic und haben innen die antifog beschichtung.
optisch finde ich die uvex- nun ja...über geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich streiten...
immerhin kostet sie aber ca. das doppelte der alpina ("strassenpreis"). 
eine 100% optimale passform wird sowieso schwer zu bewerkstelligen sein, da es wohl nur wenige händler gibt, die ein annähernd umfassendes sortiment an herstellern in dem bereich haben.
vieles ist da zum einen gewohnheitssache, zum anderen persönliche präferenz.
natürlich auch abhängig von der kopfform.
ich habe wie gesagt seit über 10 jahren die oakley m-frame und die alpina kommt der von der form sicher näher als die uvex.

mir ging's anfangs in erster linie auch darum, ob sich evtl. ein "langsames" tönen der gläser evtl. störend bemerkbar macht.
wenn man z.b. von einer freien fläche mit sonnenschein in ein eher dunkles waldstück einfährt und erstmal fast nichts mehr sieht, oder umgekehrt aus dem dunklen in die sonne kommt und geblendet ist.
wenn die anpassungszeit bei etwa 30s liegt.
aber soweit ich das jetzt mitbekommen habe, gibt's da offensichtlich eher wenig probleme- keine beschwerden.

das thema "antifog" betrifft ja die wechselgläser im selben maße, da unterscheiden sich beide systeme ja anscheinend kaum oder gar nicht.


----------



## Hacky 2003 (22. März 2013)

Hallo americo
Ich hatte die uvex active vario in meinen engeren Kreis genommmen da ich nicht gewillt bin für eine Brille 100 und mehr auszugeben,was liegt da näher als die Alpina im Netz für 63 zuschiessen, Uvex mit ca 70 liegt da in der Nähe.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## MacMadisson (26. März 2013)

Beides, gibt es ja oft zum Austauschen


----------



## merdi (27. März 2013)

Hi,
ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einer selbsttönenden Brille.
Zum testem habe ich gerade die Sgl 202 Race Vario von Uvex und die Alpina Twist Four 2.0 VL+ zu Hause.
Die Uvex sieht sehr gut aus und passt, dass Tönungsverhalten ist gefühlt schneller als die der Alpina. Die Alpina ist optisch nicht so der Hit und fällt etwas größer aus. Preislich liegt die Alpina im Vorteil gegenüber der Uvex.

Ich denke, ich spare noch etwas und werden mir die Uvex zulegen. Evtl. gibt es die günstiger im Netz.


----------



## alf2013 (27. März 2013)

ich hab 2 brillen. eine dunkel (bläulich). eine gelb. beide mit einer fassung von julbo. bei einer ausfahrt ist eine auf der nase. die andere ist in einer box im rucksack ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (27. März 2013)

merdi schrieb:


> Zum testem habe ich gerade die Sgl 202 Race Vario von Uvex und die Alpina Twist Four 2.0 VL+ zu Hause.
> Die Uvex sieht sehr gut aus und passt, dass Tönungsverhalten ist gefühlt schneller als die der Alpina. Die Alpina ist optisch nicht so der Hit und fällt etwas größer aus. Preislich liegt die Alpina im Vorteil gegenüber der Uvex.
> 
> Ich denke, ich spare noch etwas und werden mir die Uvex zulegen. Evtl. gibt es die günstiger im Netz.


Hast du die von Freunden ausgeborgt oder von einem Händler?


----------



## Hacky 2003 (27. März 2013)

merdi schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einer selbsttönenden Brille.
> Zum testem habe ich gerade die Sgl 202 Race Vario von Uvex und die Alpina Twist Four 2.0 VL+ zu Hause.
> Die Uvex sieht sehr gut aus und passt, dass Tönungsverhalten ist gefühlt schneller als die der Alpina. Die Alpina ist optisch nicht so der Hit und fällt etwas größer aus. Preislich liegt die Alpina im Vorteil gegenüber der Uvex.
> ...



Hallo 
Am günstigsten gefunden http://merlincycles-img.s3-eu-west-...ffffff_image-jpeg/9998_uvex_sgl_202_vario.jpg
Gruß Hacky


----------



## tian13 (30. März 2013)

Ich war Heute mal bei einem Händler mit etwas größerer Auswahl und stehe nun vor der Entscheidung Rudy Project Magster Photochromatic oder die Uvex SGL 202 Vario. Passen tun sie beide, wenn bei der Uvex meiner Meinung nach auch etwas zuviel Wind zwischen den Gläsern durchkommen wird.
Der Verkäufer hat gesagt die Uvex hat den Vorteil, dass sie nicht auf UV Strahlung reagiert wie alle anderen selbsttönenden Brillen sondern tatsächlich auf die Lichtstärke und somit auch hinter Verglasungen funktionieren soll. Auf der Herstellerseite kann ich dazu nichts finden, hat er sich das ausgedacht?


----------



## palmilein (30. März 2013)

tian13 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Verkäufer hat gesagt die Uvex hat den Vorteil, dass sie nicht auf UV Strahlung reagiert wie alle anderen selbsttönenden Brillen sondern tatsächlich auf die Lichtstärke und somit auch hinter Verglasungen funktionieren soll. Auf der Herstellerseite kann ich dazu nichts finden, hat er sich das ausgedacht?


Also bei UVEX steht schon was zur Vario-technik dabei, allerdings auch mit dem Zusatz, dass es von UV-Licht abhängig ist. 
Inzwischen sind die phototropen Gläser teilweise besser in der Reaktion auf sichtbares Licht, aber UV-Licht bleibt dennoch der Aktivator für die meiste Verfärbung der Gläser. Ganz unabhängig gibt es bisher nichts auf dem Markt. 

Siehe Screenshot von der UVEX-Seite:


----------



## tian13 (30. März 2013)

Die Brille haben doch schon einige hier. Könnt ihr mir sagen ob sie sich auch in geschlossenen Räumen oder im Auto einfärbt?


----------



## LaKoS (21. April 2013)

Doppelpost!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaKoS (21. April 2013)

tian13 schrieb:


> Die Brille haben doch schon einige hier. Könnt ihr mir sagen ob sie sich auch in geschlossenen Räumen oder im Auto einfärbt?




Wenn in deinen Räumen und im Auto UV Stahlen sind dann schon!  Unterm Autofahren soll das ganze bekanntlicherweise nicht funktionieren, da die Frontscheibe schon die UV Strahlen abweist oder nicht allzu viel durchlässt! 


Ich hab mir vor kurzem die Rudy Project Zyon gekauft und bin wirklich sehr zufrieden...das Glas ist fast komplett durchsichtig wenn man sie im dunkeln benutzt. Bin sie selbst in der früh um 6.00Uhr im Wald gefahren und da wars noch nicht mal richtig hell! Wenn dann Sonne kommt, dunkelt sie auch sehr gut und sehr schnell ab. Sie wird zwar nicht vollkommen dunkel, aber für mich ausreichend! 
Was für mich eine der Kaufentscheidungen war, das sie Anfangs schon sehr hell ist. 






Das untere Bild ist jetzt in der Früh um 9.00Uhr entstanden und ich hab sie ca. 1 Minute in die Sonne gelegt.


----------



## tian13 (21. April 2013)

Es ging ja gerade darum, dass der Verkäufer meinte die Brile würde als einzige auch auf Licht reagieren und nicht nur auf UV Strahlung. Das die selbsttönenden normal nur mit UV Licht funktionieren wußte ich ja.
Hab mich mittlerweile für die Rudy Magster entschieden.


----------



## Bergschwalbe (21. April 2013)

Interessante Diskussion, hab mir auch lange überlegt was ich mir für eine Radbrille zulegen soll. Habe mir vor 2 Tagen diese hier von Tifosi bestellt. Habe die schonmal auf der Eurobike angesehen und hätte die damals (wenn ich mich mal schneller entschieden hätte... ) zum Messepreis mitnehmen können. Die Brille hat halt keine Wechselgläser. Bei meiner alten hatte ich die, hab die Gläser aber doch nicht wirklich gewechselt...Werde nach der ersten Fahrt einen erfahrungsbericht schreiben


----------



## laleso (15. Mai 2013)

Für alle, die an einer selbsttönenden Brille Interesse haben:
Heute bei Outdoor-Broker zum halben Preis:

http://www.outdoor-broker.de/uvex-active-small.html


----------



## Hacky 2003 (15. Mai 2013)

Hallo
Wenn die Beschreibung stimmt und sie richtig erklärt dann handelt es sich nicht um eine selbsttönende Brille da dort seht Schutzstufe S3,wäre nur eine Schutzstufe ich kenne die active schmal normal auch als selbst tönend über S1-S3 aber ich weis nicht wie viele verschiedene Brillen es von Uvex gibt.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## musiclust (15. Mai 2013)

Hacky 2003 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Wenn die Beschreibung stimmt und sie richtig erklärt dann handelt es sich nicht um eine selbsttönende Brille da dort seht Schutzstufe S3,wäre nur eine Schutzstufe ich kenne die active schmal normal auch als selbst tönend über S1-S3 aber ich weis nicht wie viele verschiedene Brillen es von Uvex gibt.
> Gruß Hacky


 
In der Beschreibung steht das die Gläser selbsttönend sind.

Gruß

  musiclust


----------



## Hacky 2003 (15. Mai 2013)

musiclust schrieb:


> In der Beschreibung steht das die Gläser selbsttönend sind.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> musiclust



Hallo
Ich nehme alles zurück,habe gerade bei sportkopf die Brille gefunden und dort steht S21-S3.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## laleso (10. Juni 2013)

Heute ist wieder die selbsttönende Sportbrille im Angebot.
Statt 100 nur 50!

http://www.outdoor-broker.de/uvex-active-small.html


----------



## MM76 (16. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

ich muss das mal wieder ausgraben. 

Eine Frage zur Alpina Twist Four VL+: Wie hell wird sie in der Dämmerung/Dunkelheit? Richtig klar, oder bleibt sie immer etwas getönt? 

Danke


----------



## olm06 (29. Mai 2014)

Hi
Bin auf der suche nach einer Brille also selbsttönend oder bei einer wo man die Gläser wechselt .
Also was würdet ihr mir raten ?

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (29. Mai 2014)

http://www.julbo-eyewear.com/de/10/products/model/dust_1646.html


----------



## rabbit601 (2. Juni 2014)

olm06 schrieb:


> Hi
> Bin auf der suche nach einer Brille also selbsttönend oder bei einer wo man die Gläser wechselt .
> Also was würdet ihr mir raten ?
> 
> Mfg



Hi
is wohl Geschmackssache. Ich hab 2 Brillen, beide selbsttönend. eine davon mir farbigen, kontrastverstärkenden Gläsern, (Alpina) die andere mit "klar" Gläsern...
die hier
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/rose-photochromic-ps-06-brille/aid:687600

sitzt übrigens auch auf etwas schmaleren Gesichtsformen sehr gut.


----------

